# My Superior Drummer can't find the metal foundry library



## markgov

Hey guys, just hoping you guys can help me out with my superior drummer prolbem. Im new to recording and i just installed Cubase artist 6 and then I installed superior drummer 2.0 and then the metal foundry expansion shortly after. I can open up the superior drummer 2.0 vst instrument with no difficulty in cubase but then a window pops up saying i need to set te pathways to my sound libraries for superior drummer. I have tried to set the pathway to the SL metal foundry folder but it says that it is not a library. I have tried updating the drummer software from 2.2.1 to 2.2.3 from off the toontrack website but i dont know if i installed it correctly( I installed it as 64 bit as my computer is 64 bit win 7) as it still shows it as version 2.2.1 in the cubase daw. Can anyone help me fix this library issue? I would really like to start recording as soon as possible thx.


----------



## Winspear

I'm not familiar with Cubase but you might need to 'rescan' or reload the Superior Drummer to get it to use the version 2.2.3 instead of the old one. I don't know.
One thing I noticed you said;
"saying i need to set te pathways to my sound libraries for superior drummer. I have tried to set the pathway to the SL metal foundry folder"

If it's asking for pathways for SUPERIOR DRUMMER, forget you have metal foundry for a minute and find those first  Unless you meant to type Metal Foundry.
Pathway on a 64 bit computer for the STANDARD SUPERIOR DRUMMER should be:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Toontrack\Superior\Superior Drummer 2.0\SL-Avatar

As for your metal foundry issue - I have no idea, haven't used expansions, sorry. Post back if you get it showing 2.2.3 and the standard Avatar Kit working.


----------



## Winspear

Also makesure that the Superior plugin that Cubase is loading is located at 
c:\program files\vstplugins\Toontrack\64bit\Superior Drummer.dll

And it was definitely 
Superior_Drummer_WIN_223.zip
That you downloaded and installed correct?


----------



## markgov

thank you for the help, yes it was the win superior...223 that i installed but after it finished there was a checkbox to install the sound library and i had it checked so i could install the sound library but then nothing happened so thats what made me wonder if i installed the update correctly. 

I think what would help me the most tho is if someone were to tell me what order i should install all the superior drummer stuff.

So far i have tried this way twice...

Superior drummer 2.0 installed first and then i installed metalfoundry right after and then i saw that i could not load the library in cubase so then i went on the toontrack website to download the update to make it version 223.

I noticed that with my box of cds that i got mf and superior drummer with, there are also other cds such as a blue cd with EZ drummer etc. on it, a green cd with "New york studios" on it, a white cd with "Music studios USA" on it and a red cd with "Custom and Vintage" on it. Do I need to install any of these cds to make superior drummer work or al these all just expansions just like metal foundry as i assumed?

Thanks again


----------



## Winspear

They send you all the CD's just for ease - so that if you were to want to purchase a new expansion, you could buy the product key online and you'd have the sound files on the disk right away. You could install them now, but would not have the product key to use them.

When you installed S2.0 and MF, and could not load the library in Cubase - do you mean the S2 library or the MF library? I'd reopen Cubase and try and locate that library with the C drive link I typed. Try that link in your computer first to check the sound files are indeed there.

I have heard of issues like this before but never had them myself. Fresh reinstalls have worked for some peopl.e If you can't get it working (I don't think order should matter much) then maybe try that. 
I would install like this from scratch:

S2.0 disk full install
64 bit version download and install WITHOUT installing sounds as you already have them
Load Cubase, insert S2.0, make sure it's working and 2.2.3
MF full install and then get that working in Cubase


----------



## Brun8

Hey sorry if im late on this...but how do i open sd 2.0 in cubase 6? ive been trying to find ways on the internet but havent found nothing... can you guys help me?


----------



## Winspear

Brun8 said:


> Hey sorry if im late on this...but how do i open sd 2.0 in cubase 6? ive been trying to find ways on the internet but havent found nothing... can you guys help me?





Different instrument, same drill


----------

